# What is this thing



## Killdee (May 11, 2006)

Ive seen them all my life on oak trees.Is this a cocoon or something else?


----------



## Swamprat (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a cocoon for a Gall Wasp.


----------



## 40fakind (May 11, 2006)

Looks like fruit. Eat some.


----------



## Killdee (May 11, 2006)

40fakind said:
			
		

> Looks like fruit. Eat some.



y dont u eat that dead cat.This might be a cure for D/A you can rub on your bald head.


----------



## Killdee (May 11, 2006)

I googled gall wasp and thats not it although I have seen these also.


----------



## Vernon Holt (May 11, 2006)

It is one of the Oak Galls.  The early pic shows the gall that has newly formed and is fuzzy on the outside.  As it ages, it becomes smooth and has the weight and texture of a ping pong ball.


----------



## Killdee (May 12, 2006)

Heres a better shot.


----------



## rip18 (May 12, 2006)

What Mr. Vernon said.

It is a wool sower gall caused by the gall-making wasp Callirhitis seminator...  Check out some of the different stages in the pictures at the attached link.  I imagine the folks at www.forestryimages.org (Georgia-based!!) would like to add your last photo to their collection....

http://www.forestryimages.org/browse/subimages.cfm?SUB=2504


----------

